# SLUGS AND SNAILS IN MY RABBIT'S CAGE!!



## Bunniesarecute5566 (Sep 5, 2017)

*Eww!* Recently had a slug and snail attack. It's bucketing rain in England. I'm currently worrying about fly strike. I advised my Nan (who I live with) to take Twinkle to the vet. There are snails too. *Could it be fly* *strike?!* *Please* *help*!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

You need to check your rabbits bum, if she has dirty, matted fur it need to be gently cleaned with warm water. If you see maggots or sores you need to take the rabbit immediately to the vets. As a preventative measure once your rabbit has the all clear, you can use rearguard. The hutch needs to be cleaned regularly because flies are attracted to smells.

You should be checking your rabbit on a regular basis to ensure its bum is clean, giving your rabbit a good diet will also help, as rabbits should be able to clean themselves, overweight rabbits will have a problem keeping themselves clean.

I hope your little rabbit is okay.


----------

